# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisation de la fonction FindFirstChangeNotification mode simple

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Utilisation de la fonction FindFirstChangeNotification mode simple

Ce programme montre l'utilisation des notifications de modification de rpertoire. C'est utile pour suivre les modifications apportes aux fichiers dans un rpertoire.

La surveillance est effectue dans un autre Thread afin de ne pas bloquer l'application principale 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Utilisation de la fonction FindFirstChangeNotification mode simple (...)


Bonsoir,

Y aurait pas comme un souci ?  :8O: 
En cliquant sur le lien je me retrouve sur une page avec deux boutons  Tlchargement , mais ces boutons m'envoient sur une page qui m'indique que le fichier est introuvable  ::aie:: 

Probablement en rapport avec le post Sources Delphi en cours de migration, mais bon...

Par ailleurs, a serait cool qu'on puisse juger (prvisualisation ?) si a vaut le coup de tlcharger,  :;):

----------

